# Grand Slam, tournament win, and revenge on redfish



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bravo !!
nice snook


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Jose is the best fisherman in the world. Teach me.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Jose is the best fisherman in the world. Teach me.


Sure is looking that way! Congrats!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hell of a 3-day run....way to go!

Looks like most were caught on Spook Jr's?


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> Hell of a 3-day run....way to go!
> 
> Looks like most were caught on Spook Jr's?


For the tournament:

I got the tarpon on sebiles, the snook on a one knocker spook, and the trout and a redfish on a little john.

Day after Timmy got a few trout on a spook jr but I made him switch to a plastic for the redfish. Throwing a topwater at a school of tailing reds is the best way to make sure you only catch one before having to chase them down again. weedless plastics are the way to go. Timmy got his on a DOA paddle tail and I got mine on a weedless doa gold flake jerk bait



> Jose is the best fisherman in the world. Teach me.


I could only wish to be... not even close... but I manage to hold my own.

Ill get in touch with you when I get back from California, going to be headed there for a few days for work soon


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great job!!


----------

